# 2 Months Old



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm fostering a mom rat who has a litter of 13+. They are around 2 months old. Mom is pretty thin from feeding so many. Can I seperate the mom from the babies at this age? They are eating and drinking on their own.  

Oh and if anyone is interested, they need homes. They are all blue hoddies! We are in Northern California.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

2 months? Eight Weeks?

They should have already been split male/female at that age, and yes, it should be safe to take them from mom. Though at this point would Mom even still be feeding?


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I think mom is still nursing just for the fact she couldn't get away from them. I will take the mom out. I'm sure she is going to be happy.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Yea, they should have taken her babies away at about 5 1/2 weeks old. Have they been sexed? they are old enough to breed and the brothers might try and mate with thier sisters and possibley momma. *


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

They have not been sexed yet and im pretty bad at it.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*They way I sex them is I check tummys for nipples if your having a hard time with their gen. Only the girls will have nipples. If you like I can post a pic of my 11 day old girl? *


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If they're older than 5 weeks they need to be sexed and separated _now_. Can you take pictures of their tummies?


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well I sexed them all. It wasn't to hard since the boys had their "parts" already.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Good! Have you separated them? You should probably have all the girls (including Mama) on pregnancy watch for the next three weeks.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

You're definitely going to have to be ready for pregnancies if they are 2 months old... I hope for your sake, you don't have many if any! But be prepared...

Babies should be weaned and separated by 5 weeks. Any longer, and the females can (and will) get pregnant. By 5 weeks, the boys can also get mama pregnant.

Be sure if anyone adopts any females that they are aware that they very well may be pregnant. I'd suggest keeping all the girls for 3 weeks, like forensic said.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better... though some males are physically able of breeding at 5 weeks, many will take a while longer to develop the urge to merge.

That said, you'd better start praying to your deity that none of your boys were overachievers!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well I really hope no one is pregnant! The good news is they all have homes, including the mom. They will be going to Rattie Ratz Rescue foster home. 4 of the males have found real homes.


----------

